# Warwoman Quota Hunt on Sept 28th



## TheSquirrelSlayer (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't even recall applying for it because I doubt my Australian Shepherd would be much of a hog dog,  but I somehow managed to pull a quota hunt on the 28th.  If anyone would like to run their pups, and let me tagalong for the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored of it, I'm more than willing to "lead the party". I have to be out by early afternoon.


----------



## jap (Sep 22, 2016)

If be interested in bring my dogs


----------

